# fast track to gold HIlton



## Steve4031 (Dec 5, 2011)

I know some of you have don the Hilton fast track to Gold. How do I sign up for this?

Normally, I am a marriott man, but I scored a good rate at the Hilton Ohare. I am doing the gold challenge at Marriott. When I start the Challenge, I am gold and receive gold benefits while I am participating in the challenge.

Does Hilton work the same way?

Thank you


----------



## AlanB (Dec 6, 2011)

Steve,

No, unless there has been some recent change to things, Hilton does not work the same way. You don't get the benefits of Gold until you complete the required number of stays. I think that's 8 stays or 12 nights, but don't quote me. I didn't go look and am winging things from memory.

As for signing up, contained within your kit and I think also online when you log into your account, there is a code. You call up Hilton and give them that code to start the challenge. Then you have 90 days to complete the required number of stays/nights. Not sure if you can also enter the code via the online site, you couldn't back when I first did it, but that was a number of years ago.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok. Thanks. I'm going for gold at Marriott during same time frame. So I don't think I can do both.


----------



## trainman74 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hilton has a Gold "fast track" open to anyone, even if you don't have a code from somewhere: Hilton MVP Program -- it requires 4 stays or 9 nights in a 90-day period. (That page also lists a pair of MVP discount codes, but you don't have to use them to complete the MVP fast track -- any rate you can book via official Hilton channels is fine -- and, conversely, you can use those discount codes even if you're not on the fast track.)

To confirm, AlanB is correct that you don't get the Gold benefits until after you've completed the requirements.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 6, 2011)

Can someone knowledgeable explain what the connection is between Hilton and/or Marriott Gold status and AGR? Or am I misunderstanding the significance of this thread?


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 6, 2011)

The connection is that I'm familiar with Marriott so I am using that as a reference point to compare with Hilton. Hilton is a partner program with agr. I assumed there would be people here who can explain Hilton.


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 6, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> Can someone knowledgeable explain what the connection is between Hilton and/or Marriott Gold status and AGR? Or am I misunderstanding the significance of this thread?


"Fast Track to Hilton Gold VIP" is a benefit provided to AGR Select+ members. Of course, it appears the same "Fast Track" is available to all HHonors members, so maybe it's not such a big deal after all.


----------

